# Standby Modus hängt sich total auf



## Domingu (15. September 2011)

*Standby Modus hängt sich total auf*

Hi,
Erst mal sorry wenn dies hier das falsche Forum für die Frage ist.
Also habe seit kurzem einen komplett neuen PC mit Windows 7 (64 bit), der PC lässt sich ohne Probleme in den Standby Modus setzen (glaube das heisst "hibernate" auf Englisch), nur raus bekomme ich ihn nicht mehr. Drücke eine Taste auf der Tastatur oder den Startknopf am PC-Gehäuse und sämtliche Lüfter und Festplatte schalten sich auch wieder an nur dummerweise bleibt der Bildschirm aus. Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass die USB-Maus nicht mehr richtig mit Strom versorgt wird, da die Beleuchtung und der Laser-Sensor sich nicht einschalten. Muss, dann den ganzen PC manuell mit dem Ein-Aus Schalter komplett abschalten und wieder hoch fahren dann geht wieder alles.
Nutze ein Asus P8P67 Deluxe Mainboard mit EFI Bios und einen Intel i7 2600k falls das was zur Sache tut.
Ist nicht mein erstes Windows 7, bei meinem alten Rechner hatte ich nie irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Standby-Modus, einziger Unterschied es war ein 32 bit OS (und eben andere Hardware).
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, da das ganze für mich eigentlich eine ziemlich praktische Sache war.

mfg, Domingu


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

Sind denn ALLE Treiber aktuell, Board, Sound, Grafik? Windowsupdates schon drauf?


----------



## Domingu (16. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sind denn ALLE Treiber aktuell, Board, Sound, Grafik? Windowsupdates schon drauf?


 
Ertmal danke für die Antwort. Habe mittlerweile im offiziellen Asus Forum rausgefunden, dass ich wohl nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bei dem Board bin. Der Thread von denen stammt aber bereits von Anfang 2011, mein Rechener ist aber wesentlich neuer. Grafik und Windows sind sicher aktuell. Gut Bios und Chipset aber wahrscheinlich nicht, was mich dann zur nächsten Frage bringt, wie update ich das Chiptset ?. Ich denke mal mit CPU-Z rausfinden welches es ist und dann auf die Herstellerseite und update laden ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

Die Chipsettreiber kannst Du einfach bei Asus runterladen oder direkt bei InNtel (ich glaub, das Board hat ja nen Intel P35 oder P45 Chipsatz oder so? ). Auch für zB Sound am besten direkt bei Asus runterladen. Die Treber sind halt für Windows, das BIOS wäre nochmal was anderes, das wäre quasi die Firmware direkt fürs Board und anabhängig davon, welche Betriebssystem man hat. Daran könnte es auch liegen, bzw, mit nem BIOSUpdate ist das Problem vlt. gelöst worden. Schau mal im Handbuch: viele neuere Boards lassen sich einfach updaten, indem das BIOS file auf nem USB Stick ist und dann vor dem Windowsstart im passenden Menü geladen wird.


----------



## Domingu (17. September 2011)

Ok, habe jetzt alles auf den neuesten Stand gebracht, Bios, Chipset (war übrigens ein P67 ) und Sound. Hat aber nichts an dem Problem geändert. Naja, wenn die von Asus und Intel schon selbst zugeben, dass ihnen das Problem bekannt ist darf ich woll eher auf eines der nächsten Updates setzen und mich esrt mal damit abfinden, das ganze ist ja jetzt auch kein Drama. Aber auf jeden Fall habe ich mal wieder was dazu gelernt was Bios und Chipset betrifft. 

mfg, domingu


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2011)

naja, lass den standby halt weg. Da sammelt sich ja eh im Lauf der Zeit viel Müll an, ich selber warte lieber die 30 Sek mit nem richtigen Runterfahren + Neustart ab


----------

